# IDE in Kernel 2.6.x

## sinn

Давно не ставил новые ядра (у меня версия 2.6.7).

Работы с IDE починили, или все так же грустно?

----------

## Double

 *sinn wrote:*   

> Давно не ставил новые ядра (у меня версия 2.6.7).
> 
> Работы с IDE починили, или все так же грустно?

 

а что было так грустно в ядрах 2.6 с IDE?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Ты про  SATA? Работает как SCSI устройства  :Smile:  Хотя вначале при установке нужно пользоваться модулем ide-disk (на AMD64)

----------

## spijon

Так кто-нибудь знает? Починили ли IDE, а то ж невозможно работать, переписываешь фильм с одного раздела на другой, а оно 100% CPU жрёт!!! :Mad: 

----------

## ba

 *spijon wrote:*   

> Так кто-нибудь знает? Починили ли IDE, а то ж невозможно работать, переписываешь фильм с одного раздела на другой, а оно 100% CPU жрёт!!!:x

 

у меня никогда такой проблемы не было... а ты в ядре включил свой ide-контроллер? а udma для харда включено?

----------

## viy

Было это, было. Помниться, осенью что-ли, было много шума.

Возможно, это проблема драйвов отдельного производителя или отдельных марок, не знаю.

Поищи в истории. Там еще xmms обсуждался.

----------

## spijon

 *ba wrote:*   

> у меня никогда такой проблемы не было... а ты в ядре включил свой ide-контроллер? а udma для харда включено?

 

У меня WD-160, MATROX-20, на каждом та же самая проблема  :Sad: 

Какая там строчка для UDMA?

----------

## ba

 *spijon wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   у меня никогда такой проблемы не было... а ты в ядре включил свой ide-контроллер? а udma для харда включено? 
> 
> У меня WD-160, MATROX-20, на каждом та же самая проблема :(
> 
> Какая там строчка для UDMA?

 

где там?

hdparm /dev/hdX и hdparm -i /dev/hdX что говорит?

и напиши лучше что за ide-контроллер у тебя

----------

## spijon

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 19457/255/63, sectors = 160041885696, start = 0

tux etc # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, FwRev=08.02D08, SerialNo=WD-WCAL91430501

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode
```

----------

## ba

и при этом при копировании жрет весь проц? так какой у тебя ide-контроллер?

----------

## spijon

 *ba wrote:*   

> и при этом при копировании жрет весь проц? так какой у тебя ide-контроллер?

 

Как узнать?

----------

## ba

lspci (из pciutils)

----------

## spijon

вот чё он выдал

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
> ...

 

----------

## ba

 *spijon wrote:*   

> вот чё он выдал
> 
> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

 

странно, у меня такой же и никаких проблем не было...

под каким это у тебя ядром? а под 2.4 все нормально?

----------

## spijon

Под какими только не пробовал, щас ядро 2.6.10-ck5, а под 2.4.х всё канешна нормально. Может кинешь мне свой .config и какая версия ядра - попробую у себя то же самое.

пиши на trash@gonivo.org.ua

Заранее спасибо.

----------

## ba

мой конфиг вот http://baz.pp.ru/config ,тока я сомневаюсь, что дело в конфиге...

ядро gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 + пара патчиков к ide не относящихся...

----------

